# MIUI 1.10.21 Bad Battery Life



## sgkla (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm pretty new to MIUI, and haven't made the move to 1.11.9 as I've been slowly working my way up through the various versions of MIUI. When I upgraded from 1.9.23, to 1.10.21, my battery life absolutely fell off. The battery charges to 100% extremely quickly, and then a couple of phone calls later, and it's already down below 50%. Is anyone else having this problem? Does the ICS upgrade improve the battery life?

D2/MIUI 1.10.21


----------

